# Travle in Austalia



## Michaelsmith (May 3, 2009)

Australia is a large island and the world’s sixth largest country. Australia has many beautiful places for traveling, from the Great Barrier Reef to Sydney. There are also many beautiful beaches. That’s the reason why I went to Australia.
My first impression of Australia was the western architecture, comfortable life, and nice people. Sydney is made up of many exciting areas, each with its own feature.
We borrowed a car and drove around Fraser Island. I worked on a farm at Bowen fro a week. Working on a farm was very difficult. Almost all the people there were working to save travel costs. I also did this. It helped me understand the value of money.
By traveling I felt that the world was small. I realized that I had to study English very hard to be an international person. I didn’t speak English well, so I often lost my way. Whenever Australians showed me the way, they were willing to help me. I heard that they think of nature first of all when they build a building. They think about animals and plants. I’m impressed by it. Most of all, I learned about the Australians’ kindness and love of nature. Whenever I see Australia, I want to travel to Australia again. I miss Australia.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you had a good time visiting Australia.

Which part of the world are you from?


----------



## divamodels (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes i really miss Aussie too  Hope to be in Aussie again soon. Mom's based in Melbourne and I really miss her! Hope my schedule allows me to visit Aussie at the end of the year...


----------



## Glenniul (Jun 26, 2009)

Am not sure about other states - a google search will do it, but for instance if you travel by train from Brisbane to Cairns (all up the coast of Queensland) you can buy one ticket, but you are allowed to get off and on as much as you want but use it up within 3 months. This way it's cheaper travel, you can see as much up the coast, stopping at towns, cities and doing your sightseeing.
Trains are The Tilt Train and The Sunlander for Qld.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

One thing that i love about Australia and the thing that i miss most about it are the pubs. I definitely love having a pint or two once or twice a day and being a stranger on a pub is really not that difficult as people are very friendly, specially when everyone is out watching some sports at the same time. I like the way they are as a fan... an awesome experience compared to bars and pubs in other countries where its either people barely talk to each other and most of the time they end up beating each other up.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Australia is a perfect tourist destination. The ambiance of lifestyle and living in Australia is sound and relaxed.


----------



## boscodcosta (Feb 8, 2010)

*Camps Bay Guest House*

Sharing new strategies for comfortable accommodation,safari with amazing packages and discussing many more beautiful places,culture and environment is really appreciating,where people can find good sound advice on just about anything to do with camping.Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## martina_green (Mar 3, 2010)

For me, Australia is not just a perfect tourist destionation as patricia23 said, it's also a perfect place to live!

I'm here for an intership and I love the Aussie way of work and the Aussie way of live. It's just easy-going, "no worries, man!" I'm from Germany and our stereotypes are true (not all, but some): everything is much more disciplined and strict. But it has also it's advantages.

I hope, I'll have the possibility to work here for a few years after my studies.


----------



## boscodcosta (Feb 8, 2010)

*A ustrailanice place for holidays*

i agree with patricia .....austraila is really perfect place to spend holidays ..and its just like heaven


----------



## chithanh119 (Oct 29, 2008)

I really love Australia. I have traveled this country for 3 times and I still want to come back


----------



## comparequotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Michaelsmith said:


> Australia has many beautiful places for traveling, from the Great Barrier Reef to Sydney. There are also many beautiful beaches. That's the reason why I went to Australia.


We have the same reason.. Australia is one of my dream-destination-place which I will be visiting soon. I'm excited to go there and witness how great both Aussies natural and man-made arts can be.


----------



## elitejones (May 21, 2010)

*Botswana Safari Africa*

Great!Enjoy trip with splendors of nature.Camping always seems like a very green way to spend your holidays,and it can be,if it's done right.
This means we use our time to relax doing what we like and resting our mind and body.Thanks.


----------



## sainbhruvens (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Australia Country. This is Good places to set off for exploration of the great outdoors are big cities such as Canberra, Darwin, Adelaide and Perth, that all have interesting sights and a good cultural atmosphere as well. Of course, Australia is surrounded by sea.


----------



## edwerdjames (Jul 22, 2010)

No trip to Australia is complete without seeing the Great Barrier Reef. You can scuba dive or snorkel with the world's most colorful fish in the warm waters off the coast. Taking a helicopter tour is a great way to get the full experience of the vastness of the Reef. If you do don scuba gear, keep your eyes peeled for giant clams! There are some clams in these waters that may be bigger than you are!


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

Crikeys, this thread is killing me, with all the chinwagging of travel in Australia 
Gets the feet all itchy to travel across again - even told the missus we will have to pack up the camp oven and take off one day real soon.
She just said a few moments ago "just say when and I am ready"

Just love to hear peoples travels about this land.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## elitejones (May 21, 2010)

The peaceful location ensures you the freedom and space to ensure an wonderful holiday.


----------



## amleywatson (Oct 9, 2010)

chithanh119 said:


> I really love Australia. I have traveled this country for 3 times and I still want to come back


Really great palace to enjoy... I am planning to celebrate new year at Australia....hope my schedule allow me.


----------



## georgescifo (Sep 19, 2012)

If you are visiting Australia, then Sydney is one such travel destination which you should not miss out. Sydney is indeed one of the hottest travel destination in Australia where you can get involved in a lot of travel activities such as sight seeing, adventure activities, shopping etc.


----------



## hoangnguyen (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Michaelsmith, 
You can share your experience when traveling to Australia, is not it? 

I myself am also planning to visit Australia, but do not know what to prepare when the nation? 
Hope you can share something about Australia.


----------

